
Facebook Sets Email Service; Facebook.com Addresses For Users - tomh
http://blogs.barrons.com/techtraderdaily/2010/11/15/facebook-sets-email-service-facebookcom-addresses-for-users/
======
volomike
facebook.com = 12 chars

gmail.com = 9 chars

Gmail wins.

